# Help!!!!



## TammyTam1017 (Jan 3, 2005)

I had Sims 2 installed and it worked fine until 2 weeks ago. I then uninstalled it and tried to reinstall. The installation process only got to 12% then I got a message saying TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims13.package and it goes no further. What do I need to do.


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi, Tammy. Might be the game was not completely unistalled. See the below info from Maxis, which is in the Sims 2 sticky at the top of the Games forum. Has a lot of good info.

Originally Posted by www.thesims2.com
To manually uninstall this game you will need to edit your system registry in a two part process. This will remove all traces of the game from your system.

Remember that editing your computers registry incorrectly can severely damage your operating system. We recommend having a computer professional perform these steps. If you are confident, however, that you can edit your registry successfully, then please follow the instructions below carefully. To remove all of the game folders:

Open your My Documents folder.
Open the EA Games folder.
Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
Open My Computer.
Open your harddrive (by default this is C.
Open the Program Files folder.
Open the EA Games folder.
Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
Right-click on your Recycle Bin and choose Empty Recycle Bin.

Now you can remove the registry keys for the game.

Click on Start and then click on Run...
In the text line type 'regedit' without quotes, then click OK.
click on File and then Export...
Choose a location and name for the file (this will be your backup registry file).
Click Save.

The next steps will all be performed in the left pane of the Registry Editor window.

Click on the + next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Click on the + next to SOFTWARE
Click on the + next to EA GAMES
Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
Click on the + next to Electronic Arts
Click on the + next to EA GAMES
Right-click on The Sims 2 and choose Delete.
A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
Click on the + next to Microsoft.
Click on the + next to Windows.
Click on the + next to Current Version.
Click on the + next to Uninstall.
If you have the CD edition, right-click on the the Key named {8AB8D458-939E-403F-0097-9BA1C1F013D5} and choose Delete; if you have the DVD edition, right-click on the Key named {40C03514-89C3-41BA-0090-3B440256DB87} and choose Delete; If you have the UK/European CD edition right-click on the Key named {6E7DD182-9FC6-4651-0095-2E666CC6AF35} and choose Delete.
A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
The Sims 2 has now been completely removed from your system. You may now choose to reinstall the game.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

sounds like the same problem as this post.. 
http://forums.techguy.org/t314728.html


----------



## TammyTam1017 (Jan 3, 2005)

I did all the things you told me to do and I still can't install Sims 2. I still get the same message (TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims13.package


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also just a good idea: Have you cleaned your drive lately?
Make sure the disk is as clean as possible, and also run a CD/dvd cleaner in your ROM drive... Could be as simple as dust.  

^^^^
Still just guessing but we can try everything..


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Another thing to check is whether or not Sims13.package is a game file or something you may have downloaded off the internet (ie, custom content). Possible the installer could be freaking out over stuff it doesn't recognize.


----------



## TammyTam1017 (Jan 3, 2005)

I again did what you said and still no luck. Cleaned the cd/dvd drive, did disc cleanup and disc defrag...nothing, still getting to the same point during installation. Anymore ideas?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm.. another guess: Do you have another drive you could try? or try it on a friends computer? To see if this is a computer problem or a disk problem.

2 people with the same issue...... This need to be researched further..

I have sims 2 and I haven't uninstalled it so I don't know this error... but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Do you have any "virtual" drives? Like from alcohol 120% Damon Tools ect..?? 
If so I just found this: ( Warning, Not A Tech Guy Site... just so you know.)
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic18095.html

It's not the exact same error, but it might help if you disable or remove the virtual drives.

Edit: A quote from another sims help site... 


> I managed to install it though.
> 
> here is my advice....Keep retrying! If you retry 2 or 3 times the file will eventually install. If it doesn't, try waiting for the error message to show up again, then eject your CD and put it back in again.wait a few moments then click retry. The file usually installs correctly after you do this. several similar files also wouldnt install correctly and I did the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## coxaroxa (May 12, 2007)

Hello

I had the same problem when installing sims2. Sometimes it was the error on the sim3D\sims08.package, other times it was the same with the 13 package.

I've tried everything and nothing worked untill i've foun VIRTUAL CLONE DRIVE. It works just like the deamon tool or alcohol, but this one really works

I hope it works for you too**:up:


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

coxaroxa said:


> Hello
> 
> I had the same problem when installing sims2. Sometimes it was the error on the sim3D\sims08.package, other times it was the same with the 13 package.
> 
> ...


Careful.. As rule TSG wont support or help with "virtual" drives... It may be means to a legitimate end in this case, but can also be seen as aiding in piracy... 
Not blaming, just a warning of what to talk about on the forums.


----------



## coxaroxa (May 12, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry:/

I was so happy to find a solution that i didn't think of that... Anyway It seems really bad to me that so many people spend the money in the game and in the end it doesn't work:/
In that case they should just return it a bring a new one, right? 

(Am I forgiven? )


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

LOL, Hey I'm no angel either, but we just can't mention such things on the forums.

True, returning would be nice if it won't work, but sadly you cant do that any more.. With copying so easy now, most stores wont take back open products... You can only get a new one.. Just hope that one works.


----------



## coxaroxa (May 12, 2007)

I had a problem with an anti-virus. I installed it but I couldn't have a wireless system. 
It was really frustranting, so I called a professional to handle it but he didn't solve the problem (I guess the program was so good , so secure that wouldn't allow me to connect to another computer).

And because it was an expensive program I had to lie (I can say that here, right) I said I had a error message when installing. They returned my money with no questions.  

The thing is, we buy something with expectations and when it's not our fault and it just doesn't work in the way it was supposed to work, consumers are allways the victims. 

It's really unfaire:/ Well good luck to everybody


----------

